# I Find this so VERY Hard To Believe!!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the LINK to, what is to ME a Totally Unbelievable, Short 2 Minute Video! 





This is the SAD STATE OUR Economy is in and Large Corporations can just let Brand New Vehicles Sit IN Lots & ROT and then sell it for SCRAP METAL? Am I missing something here?

*This is part of the Printed dialogue on there but there's LOTS more!*

"When automakers have unsold cars, they often ship them to locations where the automobiles sit until they fall apart. An article in Zero Hedge claims the lots are vast graveyards for unsold cars, but other observers are challenging the charges."

One of these massive parking lots for unsold cars is in Sheerness, in north Kent, England. There are hundreds of similar lots around the world, including more than* 57,000 rotting cars in one location in Baltimore.*

The report claims sales of new cars has been declining over the last few years, leaving millions of cars without an owner. They sit in the giant lots, unused and unmaintained." (End Of Partial Quote)

Later to be turned into SCRAP METAL! How does this make any sense?

Rick S.

P.S. Some of the Posted Comments SEEM to make Sense. Others call it a BS Video.

Who knows For Sure?


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, that kinda tells you just how bad they are hammering the consumer!!! All those unsold cars left to rot is one thing, take a look at the average "retirement" pay an automobile executive receives when they decide to leave the company…..actually no, take a look at their "severance pay" when one of them gets fired!!! I'd like to work there just long enough to get canned!!! And then the U.S. government {our tax dollars} has to bail them out of bankruptcy!!!!!
Only in America. That's not the worst of it…there is a certain political affiliation that actually believes there is more than two genders!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe WE should adopt the same practice for useless politicians…

Seems line no matter who we vote in we continually keep getting lemons…

Are politicians related? This also seems like a worldwide practice of inheriting the unusable discards. If their noses grew like pinocchio's… we'd see them coming a mile away,


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

Meh not unbelieveable to me!

It kindof depends on how you define the word VAST.

A few thousand cars for each major manufacturer in a year I think is not a big deal.
No need to hype it up into "VAST AUTO GRAVEYARD".


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got serious doubts about this one. It makes no sense from a business perspective. Car companies would far sooner lay off the workers and idle the assembly lines.

Here's a older 2014 entry from Snopes about a similar set of stories. They rated them false.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Rick:

I don't know about the validly of that news story, But I can tell you this about 15 miles from where I live in VA is an old plant that used to build cast iron engine blocks. The plant is now gone and what is left is gigantic mass cement parking lot. Stored there are thousands of VW cars that were the result of diesel car problem that caused VW to repurchase the illeagel built cars. I had pictures on my cell but I've deleted then because of space. These cars are parked all over the place. the company sign there is a recycling company but there aren't any buildings except maybe a mobile home. It's all fenced and locked. So no one can stop in and get a fender or door.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Well, that kinda tells you just how bad they are hammering the consumer!!! All those unsold cars left to rot is one thing, take a look at the average "retirement" pay an automobile executive receives when they decide to leave the company…..actually no, take a look at their "severance pay" when one of them gets fired!!! I d like to work there just long enough to get canned!!! And then the U.S. government {our tax dollars} has to bail them out of bankruptcy!!!!!
> Only in America. That s not the worst of it…there is a certain political affiliation that actually believes there is more than two genders!!!!
> 
> - msinc


Don't ignore the elephant in the room - the unions. The abuses and waste go on and on. Far too many to start to list here. Of course, management is to blame for that too since they did the negotiations and accepted the terms.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Another it's on the internet so it must be true. Check your sources or lack there of.

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/zero-hedge/

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/next-news-network/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think maybe you have been hoodwinked.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/unsold-cars/


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I think maybe you have been hoodwinked.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/unsold-cars/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Why do you always word your replies to me as if *I created a False Problem Here!* . * "I" was NOT Hoodwinked!*

My Title Is * "I find this so VERY Hard To Believe!" I also added to the Intro "what is to ME a Totally Unbelievable, * Short 2 Minute Video! To YOU that means I Believe it? NOT Even Close!-


At one time I had you BLOCKED because Your Replies were always the same "Style!" Guess What!?*
*
*

Snopes has proven that the Video & Statements therein are FALSE! It's as simple as that and pretty well closes this discussion.

However there are some Very Good Comments made above that which are VALID and do NOT particularly pertain to this Video.


Thank You To ALL who made those Comments. I Very Much Appreciate that!
*


Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Another it s on the internet so it must be true. * Check your sources or lack there of.*
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/zero-hedge/
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Meh not unbelieveable to me!
> 
> It kindof depends on how you define the word VAST.
> 
> ...


Did I use the word *"VAST"*. DEF: "Unusually great in size or amount or degree or especially extent or scope."

*"No need to hype it up into "VAST AUTO GRAVEYARD".*

Did I Hype it up? NO! The Video did. The word VAST has nothing to do with My Post!



> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?

Rick S.


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

> Meh not unbelieveable to me!
> 
> It kindof depends on how you define the word VAST.
> 
> ...


pretty sure he was refering to the video not you.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Meh not unbelieveable to me!
> 
> It kindof depends on how you define the word VAST.
> 
> ...


Think So? Well …..I guess that's good.

Thank You "Backup2one".

Rick S.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

What do the unions have to do with it?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... No need to hype it up into "*VAST* AUTO GRAVEYARD".....


Gents, lighten up, don't get blinded by words,








FAIW, who would have read the article if it wasn't hyped up? I read somewhere that "People hype up things to attract attention…", however, as it wasn't hyped up with the use of some colorful words you may have missed that article!

When you hear of "*Ground breaking news*" do you walk around with your eyes peeled on the ground just in case you fall into that massive hole?



> What do the *unions* have to do with it?
> - corelz125


That sounds like the words of an uncompromising *Union-Leader*!

Here in Australia, if I didn't have a massive padlock,








on my bedroom door, our unions would even invade that!.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

OOPS…

I should have zapped zapped (duplicate entry) when I should have zipped,








LJ doesn't permit deletions!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> ..... *No need to hype it up into "*VAST* AUTO GRAVEYARD".....*
> 
> Gents, lighten up,* don t get blinded by words*, (EXCELLENT LBD)
> 
> ...


Great Post Little Black Duck! You put it all in Order. It proved to be Hype …. Was it Really?

After this one I found one on BMW/MINI. They take back ALL Unsold Cars from the Dealers and "Recycle Them". They use a more "Scientific" Approach and the Cars get "Cleanly" Stripped Down. All Fluids and Reusable parts are saved for reuse. The Body and Some parts go through the Insatiable Grinder/Ripper and become Scrap Metal.

All of this to Maintain an Upper Price Range. ALL of their Dealers have an ABSOLUTE BOTTOM (HIGH) SELLING PRICE that they cannot go below, or else it's BYE BYE Franchise!

Thanks for ANOTHER EXCELLENT POST!

Regards: Rick S.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

The zero in Zero Hedge stands for as much credibility as they have. It's run by a couple of ex-hedge fund analyst who were turfed from Goldman for insider trading.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The zero in Zero Hedge stands for as much credibility as they have. It s run by a couple of ex-hedge fund analyst who were turfed from Goldman for insider trading.
> 
> - lumbering_on


Zero Hedge is also on the right side of the political spectrum, which means liberals will attack ad hominem since they can't refute the facts the site reports.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

While on the topic of Zero Hedge (something even I could jump over) and a sexist Hominem ad I saw on TV last night… I find this wireless bungee jump easier to believe as it was presented by some reputable, unidentified German scientists.

Rumors have it that it was first tested using CGI… now they're looking for a real *vast hyped up* person… any volunteers?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> While on the topic of Zero Hedge (something even I could jump over) and a sexist Hominem ad I saw on TV last night… I find this wireless bungee jump easier to believe as it was presented by some reputable, unidentified German scientists.
> 
> Rumors have it that it was first tested using CGI… now they re looking for a real *vast hyped up* person… any volunteers?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That was a good video LBD! I'm sure that Nikola Tesla would of been impressed by the fact that the Rest Of The World was Finally Catching On!

Although His 3/6/9 "Secret" that ALL is Vibrating Energy, especially THOUGHT. Is not likely to catch on with most of the Above Posters especially the "VAST Hyped Up" Ones that seem to have a Hard Time Just Reading!

Thank You Buddy.

Rick S.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been in management in the auto industry for over 30 years. When I explain this to people I usually use the McDonalds analogy.

McD doesn't own any restaurants. They are owned by individual franchisees who buy their burgers from McD corporate. McDonalds corporate throws away millions of hamburgers every year and they expect to because they have to have enough stock on hand to supply the stores otherwise no burgers in the drive-through. When the franchisees cut back on their orders for whatever reason that meat goes to waste and those poor steers die for naught.

As an auto dealer I only order enough cars (hamburgers) from the factory that I think I need. Sure, they try to get me to order more cars (burgers) but in the end it is my decision. There are over 16K franchised auto dealerships in the US. If every dealer passes on 10-20 cars a month the left over cars (hamburgers) run into the millions. There is no market for those cars as the market for that model year has been saturated. The plants have to re-tool to build the next model year car. Foundries have contracted with mines to smelt that metal and so on down the supply chain. Dealers don't want nor does the factory want to flood the market with "left-over" cars because billions have been spent on tools and parts and metal for the next model year.

Yes, those left over cars are part of the cost of doing business and that expense is factored into the cost of every car (hamburger) that is sold. Right, wrong or indifferent that's how it works. That's why when you return a tool to harbor freight it usually goes in the trash. They're not gonna ship it back to China for a repair.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*A'bb*, I never postulated the validity








of this TIC (tongue in cheek) post.

However, if there was a minute chance it was true (and I'm not casting aspersions on your integrity), 
putting on my thinking cap, 








surely those "unused" cars (before the hibernation) could be used to replace at least some of the numerous unroadworthy vehicles on our roads threatening the lives of our loved ones… and even mine!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Like I said, right wrong or indifferent I'm just providing information, not an opinion. Those hamburgers could feed a lot of hungry people too.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> The zero in Zero Hedge stands for as much credibility as they have. It s run by a couple of ex-hedge fund analyst who were turfed from Goldman for insider trading.
> 
> - lumbering_on
> 
> ...


And conversely, conservatives just defend it no matter what. So what facts did they get right?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And conversely, conservatives just defend it no matter what. So what facts did they get right?
> 
> - lumbering_on


Nice try, but you proved nothing. Now, run along. Maybe go build something if you know how.

"Never wrestle with pigs. You both get dirty and the pig likes it."

― George Bernard Shaw


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> And conversely, conservatives just defend it no matter what. So what facts did they get right?
> 
> - lumbering_on
> 
> ...


I obviously can build better than you know either logic or finance.

In logic, it's on the person making the positive claim to provide the evidence, which you provide as much as Zero Hedge does. I've also been investing for 32 years, and if you follow this site you will go broke. They are far better at spreading conspiracy theories than providing anything useful, but if that's your style, have at it.

However, if I were you I'd stick to building - that way you'll have money in your pocket.

-Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest you be like him yourself. Proverbs 26:4


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> After this one I found one on BMW/MINI. They take back ALL Unsold Cars from the Dealers and "Recycle Them".
> 
> All of this to Maintain an Upper Price Range. ALL of their Dealers have an ABSOLUTE BOTTOM (HIGH) SELLING PRICE that they cannot go below, or else it's BYE BYE Franchise!
> - Rick S.


Not that it matters but that's not quite accurate. Again, the McDonalds analogy. They do not take back unsold cars from dealers. If they recycle it is the cars that haven't been delivered to dealers. Just like McD burgers, once they are delivered to your store they are non-returnable. That's why inventory control is so important.

Also, re minimum price… That refers to the minimum "advertised" price. A dealer can sell a car for any price he/she chooses but the average markup is only about 4% these days.

None of which has much to do with the original post. I just like info to be accurate.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> After this one I found one on BMW/MINI. They take back ALL Unsold Cars from the Dealers and "Recycle Them".
> 
> All of this to Maintain an Upper Price Range. ALL of their Dealers have an ABSOLUTE BOTTOM (HIGH) SELLING PRICE that they cannot go below, or else it's BYE BYE Franchise!
> - Rick S.
> ...


Thanks Andybb! I appreciate your experience in this field! You obviously are CORRECT!

I also like to post ACCURATE Information! You corrected it for me Thank You! It also has everything to do with the Original Post.

Drop by any time and if I've Posted inaccurate Information, I welcome your Corrections!

Ya'll have a Nice Day Now Andy.

Rick S.

P.S. I had a look at your Pens. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

LOL. I'm not one to correct posts randomly. It's just info I happen to know like my name is Andy.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> LOL. I m not one to correct posts randomly. It s just info I happen to know like my name is Andy.
> 
> - Andybb


Thanks Andy! At least when the COP pulls you over, you'll know what to say ;-}


----------

